# Rescue cats in China



## langsiluo (Jul 3, 2011)

Now, in China, there are lots of stray cats in the streets. Some people takes care of them, but in sad, some one maltreats them.
Recently, there is a mental illness guy called Jiang Yuan who malteats many pure black cats-cut the heads of cats and some inhumanit things like that. It arises great sadness of Chinese cat-protectors. 
I do not know whether there is a law to protect pets in abroad, but in China, the law is not available. Pets are also natural like human beings, why they can not live well? I am confused about some idiots who maltreat cats.
Maybe in China, there should have a law to protect pets.
I hope all you pet-protectors support and give advice to me and go on to protect pets. 
Regards.
MSN:[email protected]


----------



## langsiluo (Jul 3, 2011)

This jerk maltreats the cats in a brutal way. A famous university -FuDan, China graduate, high degree - Master, where is his humankind and what he learned from school? The guy also joins a heresy. By misusing the trust of animal-salvation centre, he adopts several pure black cats, cuts their head and mis-treat them to death for a kind of religion sacrifice. How unbelievable and lunatic he is. The event arises the great sadness and resent of Chinese animals-protector.
I do not know whether there a law for protecting animals in abroad, but in China, the law is not available. Animals are the same like human being. They have right to live in the world. Why they can not live well?
I feel confused why there is not a law for animals-protecting and to punish people who mis-treat animals in China. I hope all you animals-protectors and pets-keepers to support the law to prevail in China.
MSN:[email protected]


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Considering the human rights situation in China I am not at all surprised that animal rights also fall far behind. Despite great and continuous lobbying China is inflexible and will not change.


----------



## langsiluo (Jul 3, 2011)

spid said:


> Considering the human rights situation in China I am not at all surprised that animal rights also fall far behind. Despite great and continuous lobbying China is inflexible and will not change.


Even though the situation is difficult to change, we still should do to protect animals. In the final, i believe the condition will change.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

In china far worse things happen then just cutting cats heads off. This im afraid comes at the bottom of the pile.

I have seen on youtube *i dont advize you go looking for them either, not unless you want to do yourself some serious mental damage* Of men skinning LIVE dogs and racoons in the streets.

Then the videos show the animal rolling around with no skin. Trying to blink their eyes.

So believe me. thats nothing compared to whats going on in china


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

why is this thread still here...ITS IN THE WRONG SECTION...:nono:


----------



## langsiluo (Jul 3, 2011)

Howldaloom said:


> In china far worse things happen then just cutting cats heads off. This im afraid comes at the bottom of the pile.
> 
> I have seen on youtube *i dont advize you go looking for them either, not unless you want to do yourself some serious mental damage* Of men skinning LIVE dogs and racoons in the streets.
> 
> ...


No matter what happened before, i just want to appeal more people to take care of animals and protect animals. Anyway, maybe some worse situation wil not happen again. I truely believe! And sth should be done!


----------

